# Help with cost estimate for raised concrete estimate??



## USCdrew (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a ballpark cost estimate on a 10x10 raised patio about 2-3 ft above grade.  The patio will be next to my house and will need to be tied into the existing raised slab that the house is built on.  Block stem walls will need to be built with footers, backfill, and about a 4" slab on top.

Ive got the contractors currently working on estimate, but I have no idea what to even expect.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 2, 2011)

No one here is able to see what your working with, know what the price of labor and concrete and materials is in your area so anyone would have to just guess which will do you no good.
If this slab is to go up againt the side of the house then all the siding on the lower part of the wall is going to have to come off, Storm and Ice shield added, do the pore Install 1 X 6" vinyl lumber with Z moulding on top of thet then reinstall the siding. If you just pore up againt the siding the side of the house will rot out. Also the slab must be at least 4" below any door opening. If not water will get in a take out your subflooring.
Many times we had had to go back at replace rim joist, bottom plates in walls, floors, even foundation plates because someone did not water proof the wall first.


----------



## BrianKiernan (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd say $2800 to $3800 

How close was I?


----------

